# Amore ed amicizia



## orchidea (12 Maggio 2011)

Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
e magari tra i due è successo qualcosa in passato e magari la donna prova invece dei sentimenti profondi e l'uomo lo sa ma non smette di avere questo atteggiamento amichevole?
Dove è il confine tra amore ed amicizia?


----------



## elena (12 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
> può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
> Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
> Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
> ...


Stessa radice semantica.
Confine molto labile.
HO sempre pensato che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna sia rara e preziosa.
Gli uomini sono capaci di essere amici stupendi e disinteressati.
Ho imparato a diffidare delle mie amiche.
Però c'è il rischio che una bellissima amicizia si trasformi in qualcosa di più.
Non può sussistere amore senza amicizia.
Se c'è amicizia solo da una parte e amore dall'altra...è un bel problema.


----------



## Sole (12 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Stessa radice semantica.
> Confine molto labile.


Sono d'accordo.

Personalmente credo che la confidenza e l'intimità che ho stabilito in trent'anni con le mie due più care amiche sia impossibile da raggiungere con un uomo che non sia mio marito.

L'eros è sempre presente, per me, in tutti i miei rapporti con il maschile, salvo quelli in cui il rapporto si è assestato e certe sfumature sono sbiadite. Se inizio un'amicizia profonda con un uomo, è facile che prima o poi sfoci in qualcos'altro. E la cosa mi rattrista molto.
Così mi accontento di mantenere rapporti più superficiali, non vado mai oltre una certa soglia e per farlo devo esercitare un certo controllo, perchè sono una persona molto aperta, che ama approfondire.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
> può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
> Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
> Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
> ...


Credo che l'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna sia rara, ma se esiste è molto più profonda di quella tra due donne.
ho la fortuna di avere un amico, che mi conosce meglio di chiunque altro, che sa ascoltarmi senza giudicarmi, con il quale basta uno sguardo per capire il rispettivo stato d'animo.
Passiamo serate a raccontarci, a parlare, oppure stiamo in silenzio stanno vicini.
Fortunatamente e mi auguro duri per sempre, tra noi non c'è mai stato nulla e entrambi al momento non desideriamo nulla di diverso da quello che il nostro rapporto ci sta regalando.
Certo è, che se il rapporto non è vissuto da ambedue le parti nello stesso modo, non credo si possa parlare di amicizia e comunque è un rapporto destinato a chiudersi....


----------



## orchidea (12 Maggio 2011)

Uhm,
già il problema credo è che quando esiste un affetto profondo, e anhe attrazione e si vada oltre poi ritornare indietro è difficile.
Specie se una delle parti è innamorata come fa l'altra persona a stare così attenta a non ferirla?
E' umano no prendere ogni parola come frasi che potrebbero far sperare l'innamorato a qualcosa di più...
No?


----------



## Kid (12 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
> può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
> Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
> Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
> ...


Ne abbiamo già parlato in passato, ma non ricordo dove...

Comunque bene o male si era giunti in molti alla conclusione che... l'amicizia sincera tra uomo e donna è una cosa molto rara.


----------



## Hirohito (12 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
> può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
> Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
> Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
> ...


Se leggi la mia storia vedrai che tutto dipende da noi. Dalla consapevolezza. ERavamo amici, siamo diventati amanti, stiamo tornando amici.
Ma tutto è stato chiarito sin dall'inizio.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Se leggi la mia storia vedrai che tutto dipende da noi. Dalla consapevolezza. ERavamo amici, siamo diventati amanti, stiamo tornando amici.
> Ma tutto è stato chiarito sin dall'inizio.


 io non credo che si possa "ritornare" amici....
penso che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna quando c'è è sempre appesa ad un filo perchè a volte basta un niente e per una delle due persone l'amicizia diventa qualcosa di più....è raro - ma non impossibile -  che ci sia una vera e sincera amicizia tra un uomo e una donna...e se c'è è davvero molto più intensa rispetto a quella tra due donne o due uomini


----------



## Kid (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che si possa "ritornare" amici....
> penso che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna quando c'è è sempre appesa ad un filo perchè a volte basta un niente e per una delle due persone l'amicizia diventa qualcosa di più....è raro - ma non impossibile -  che ci sia una vera e sincera amicizia tra un uomo e una donna...e se c'è è davvero molto più intensa rispetto a quella tra due donne o due uomini



:up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che si possa "ritornare" amici....
> penso che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna quando c'è è sempre appesa ad un filo perchè a volte basta un niente e per una delle due persone l'amicizia diventa qualcosa di più....è raro - ma non impossibile - che ci sia una vera e sincera amicizia tra un uomo e una donna...e se c'è è davvero *molto più intensa rispetto a quella tra due donne o due uomini*


 ma perché?


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché?


 perchè non c'è rivalità, non c'è competizione...... (anche se in molti casi non c'è nemmeno tra due uomini o due donne)


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non c'è rivalità, non c'è competizione...... (*anche se in molti casi non c'è nemmeno tra due uomini o due donne*)


 o a volte esiste anche in questo caso , magari in ambiti lavorativi o sportivi.
no, la differenza non esiste: l'amicizia se è tale è vissuta secondo i due caratteri , sentimenti, valori a prescindere dal sesso


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
> può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
> Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
> Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
> ...


Si.
Ma non ci deve essere attrazione erotica, da ambo le parti.
Allora il rapporto si istaura neutro, cioè senza sto mostro sacro che si chiama sesso.
QUelle frasi sono ambigue.
Se l'uomo fa così non ti è amico: perchè un amico ti protegge.
Nn credo che amore sia una cosa dopo un'amicizia...no sono due cose diverse.
Poi nei tempi moderni esiste la trombamicizia, che nel mio mondo non è amicizia basata solo sul sesso, ma assomiglia a due amici, uomo e donna, che in certi particolari frangenti...sono anche andati a letto.
Ehi ( si va a letto anche per gioco eh?)...per ridere e giocare e scherzare...o no?
No, solo a me capitano ste robe eh?
Solo a me...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che si possa "ritornare" amici....
> penso che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna quando c'è è sempre appesa ad un filo perchè a volte basta un niente e per una delle due persone l'amicizia diventa qualcosa di più....è raro - ma non impossibile - che ci sia una vera e sincera amicizia tra un uomo e una donna...e se c'è è davvero* molto più intensa rispetto a quella tra due donne o due uomini*


Che fai, copi?!!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> *perchè non c'è rivalità, non c'è competizione*...... (anche se in molti casi non c'è nemmeno tra due uomini o due donne)


Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> o a volte esiste anche in questo caso , magari in ambiti lavorativi o sportivi.
> no, la differenza non esiste: l'amicizia se è tale è vissuta secondo i due caratteri , sentimenti, valori a prescindere dal sesso


 non lo so...non sono pienamente convinta di questa cosa...
secondo me tra un uomo e una donna c'è un'amicizia diversa


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so...non sono pienamente convinta di questa cosa...
> secondo me tra un uomo e una donna c'è un'amicizia *diversa*


sì ma non necessariamente migliore (più intensa)


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai, copi?!!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 non l'avevo visto che l'avevi scritto anche te! non mi sono letta tutti i commenti....  
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'avevo visto che l'avevi scritto anche te! non mi sono letta tutti i commenti....
> :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma non necessariamente migliore (più intensa)


Migliore non lo so, ma più intensa per la mia esperienza sicuramente...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Migliore non lo so, ma più intensa per la mia esperienza sicuramente...


ma se parli della tua esperienza possiamo limitarci a pensare che ciò dipenda comunque dalle persone che frequenti e la cosa sia casuale e non allargabile al discorso generale


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se parli della tua esperienza possiamo limitarci a pensare che ciò dipenda comunque dalle persone che frequenti e la cosa sia casuale e non allargabile al discorso generale


Credo che ognuno di noi si faccia opinioni su qualunque cosa basandosi sulla realtà che conosce e sulle proprie esperienze..o no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi si faccia opinioni su qualunque cosa basandosi sulla realtà che conosce e sulle proprie esperienze..o no?


 io sono partita da questo concetto generale:

_amicizia tra un uomo e una donna...e se c'è è davvero molto più intensa rispetto a quella tra due donne o due uomini _
__________________
affermando proprio che se se può valere singolarmente ritengo che non sia la verità nella percentuale maggiore


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono partita da questo concetto generale:
> 
> _amicizia tra un uomo e una donna...e se c'è è davvero molto più intensa rispetto a quella tra due donne o due uomini _
> __________________
> affermando proprio che se se può valere singolarmente ritengo che non sia la verità nella percentuale maggiore


E allora su che basi ti fai tu un'opinione?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi si faccia opinioni su qualunque cosa basandosi sulla realtà che conosce e sulle proprie esperienze..o no?


Ma và?


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora su che basi ti fai tu un'opinione?


 dipende dall'opinione .
una cosa è quella sul mio cerchio di amicizie , un conto è il concetto generale ...a volte posso pensare di fare testo, altre no.
ragioniamo anche (per fortuna ) a largo respiro su cose che non proviamo direttamente su di noi in molti casi e le opinioni sono formate da dati, ragionamenti, letture...
se mi fermassi a pensare che l'amore è rappresentato solo dalle sensazioni provate nella mia vita sarei ben limitata, ad esempio.
poi qui non facciamo che leggere della relatività delle cose proprio perché tante storie diverse ci insegnano quante sfumature vi siano nel campo dei sentimenti


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dall'opinione .
> una cosa è quella sul mio cerchio di amicizie , un conto è il concetto generale ...a volte posso pensare di fare testo, altre no.
> ragioniamo anche (per fortuna ) a largo respiro su cose che non proviamo direttamente su di noi in molti casi e le opinioni sono formate da dati, ragionamenti, letture...
> se mi fermassi a pensare che l'amore è rappresentato solo dalle sensazioni provate nella mia vita sarei ben limitata, ad esempio.
> poi qui non facciamo che leggere della relatività delle cose proprio perché tante storie diverse ci insegnano quante sfumature vi siano nel campo dei sentimenti


Ti quoto, e perdona quel cara di Kid, lui è giovane e inesperto, non ha la consapevolezza derivante dalla senectute.
Non voleva mancarle di rispetto signora Minerva.


----------



## Kid (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti quoto, e perdona quel cara di Kid, lui è giovane e inesperto, non ha la consapevolezza derivante dalla senectute.
> Non voleva mancarle di rispetto signora Minerva.


:rotfl: 

Ma per piacere....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dall'opinione .
> una cosa è quella sul mio cerchio di amicizie , un conto è il concetto generale ...*a volte posso pensare di fare testo, altre no.*
> ragioniamo anche (per fortuna ) a largo respiro su cose che non proviamo direttamente su di noi in molti casi e le opinioni sono formate da dati, ragionamenti, letture...
> se mi fermassi a pensare che l'amore è rappresentato solo dalle sensazioni provate nella mia vita sarei ben limitata, ad esempio.
> poi qui non facciamo che leggere della relatività delle cose proprio perché tante storie diverse ci insegnano quante sfumature vi siano nel campo dei sentimenti


Anche questo mi sembra ovvio, scusa ma probabilmente non riesco a capire cosa intendi.
In linea generale ho sempre pensato che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna se vera e senza secondi fini sia un rapporto più forte e destinato a durare nel tempo di quella tra donna e donna. Ma come anche tu hai avuto modo di sottolineare, molto spesso (quasi sempre) mi trovo a pensare in maniera più simile agli uomni che alle donne. 
Se calo questo concetto nella mia vita ho semplicemente avuto la conferma di quello che ho sempre creduto


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche questo mi sembra ovvio, scusa ma probabilmente non riesco a capire cosa intendi.
> In linea generale ho sempre pensato *che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna se vera e senza secondi fini sia un rapporto più forte e destinato a durare nel tempo di quella tra donna e donna.* Ma come anche tu hai avuto modo di sottolineare, molto spesso (quasi sempre) mi trovo a pensare in maniera più simile agli uomni che alle donne.
> Se calo questo concetto nella mia vita ho semplicemente avuto la conferma di quello che ho sempre creduto


miiii ma perché?miiiii
ci sono tanti generi di donne e uomini.
vabò....non è obbligatorio comprendere


e poi perché non citi quella tra uomo e uomo?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiii ma perché?miiiii
> ci sono tanti generi di donne e uomini.
> vabò....non è obbligatorio comprendere


Appunto, quindi non potendo conoscere tutti i generi di donne e uomini, posso solo basarmi sulla mia esperienza. Poi domani, svolto l'angolo e incontro l'amica migliore che si possa desiderare e ti dico che mi sono sbagliata.
allora giro la domanda, sempre che hai voglia di risponderti. Perchè per te non è così?


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto, quindi non potendo conoscere tutti i generi di donne e uomini, posso solo basarmi sulla mia esperienza. Poi domani, svolto l'angolo e incontro l'amica migliore che si possa desiderare e ti dico che mi sono sbagliata.
> allora giro la domanda, sempre che hai voglia di risponderti. Perchè per te non è così?


 l'ho già detto: ci sono uomini e donne troppo diversi e solo l'incontro di due amici che siano uomo-donna, donna -donna, uomo-uomo....con i loro caratteri-spessore, serietà,empatia..etc costruiscono ogni volta il rapporto di amizia ma le basi sono indipendenti dal sesso di appartenenza


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto: ci sono uomini e donne troppo diversi e solo l'incontro di due amici che siano uomo-donna, donna -donna, uomo-uomo....con i loro caratteri-spessore, serietà,empatia..etc costruiscono ogni volta il rapporto di amizia ma le basi sono indipendenti dal sesso di appartenenza


Mi era sfuggito


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito


era spalmato qua e là , in effetti:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

Io ho una migliore amica donna
e un migliore amico uomo
con entrambi ho lo stesso tipo di rapporto
con la mia amica non c'è mai stata competizione di nessun genere
neanche con il mio amico
con loro non ho nessun tipo di segreto, sanno tutto di me, e mi sono stati vicino in tante tante occasioni
so di sicuro che su di loro potrò sempre contare


----------



## xfactor (12 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
> può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
> Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
> Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
> ...


La mia esperienza e questa .... avevo una splendida amica ......, alla fine ci siamo innamorati ed è stata la fine dell'amicizia ! 

...il confine trà amore ed amicizia stà nei paletti che uno mette all'inizio, dopo ed alla fine del sentimento.


----------



## xfactor (12 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho una migliore amica donna
> e un migliore amico uomo
> con entrambi ho lo stesso tipo di rapporto
> con la mia amica non c'è mai stata competizione di nessun genere
> ...



......... leoncavallini comunisti fatti di crak???? Begli amici ! Brava, brava, brava,,,,:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a pensare molto a questi due sentimenti....
> può un uomo essere amico di una donna?
> Come interpretare la sua voglia di stare insieme ad una donna, anhe solo per un caffe, fare continuamente i complimenti, dire che sta bene, che lei è un raggio di sole.
> Come interpretare frasi come un affetto così profondo non si è mai provato prima....
> ...


Beh ma qui non stai parlando di un'amicizia "normale", ma di un rapporto tra un uomo e una donna che sono stati insieme in passato (hanno fatto sesso? L'amore? Entrambi?). E' diverso.


----------



## Sole (12 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non c'è rivalità, non c'è competizione......


Premesso che io non sono una persona che ama rivaleggiare e, anzi, tendo a trovarmi più a mio agio nei panni della perdente piuttosto che della vincente, perciò magari la mia esperienza non conta... ma io e la mia migliore amica siamo nate e cresciute insieme e non c'è mai stato un briciolo di rivalità, anzi. Idem per l'altra mia amica, conosciuta più tardi, sui banchi di scuola.

Se l'amicizia è vera e profonda, perchè dovrebbe esserci rivalità solo perchè si è donne?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ma per piacere....


Bimbo...lascia fare a me :carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ah ragazze...sapete che Kid è un uomo bellissimo?
Ma ehm..ehm...è giovane!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ......... leoncavallini comunisti fatti di crak???? Begli amici ! Brava, brava, brava,,,,:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


ma non solo di crack dai

qualcuno si fa anche di ketamina! pare che sia una roba fantastica!


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bimbo...lascia fare a me :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ah ragazze...sapete che Kid è un uomo bellissimo?
> Ma ehm..ehm...è giovane!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 ma conte...se lui ti piace non vorrai farti fermare da sciocchi pregiudizi per qualche annetto in più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## orchidea (13 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma qui non stai parlando di un'amicizia "normale", ma di un rapporto tra un uomo e una donna che sono stati insieme in passato (hanno fatto sesso? L'amore? Entrambi?). E' diverso.


Infatti un amicizia dove c'è stata tanta attrazione complicità... e da parte dell'uomo un sentimento velato.. su cui la donna ha probabilmente sognato... ma che essendo stata innamorata ha sempre visto certi atteggiamenti e parole come un non dichiarato sentimento sottostante...
Per poi finire a dire.. no rimaniamo amici perchè con te donna sto troppo bene... quando purtroppo si è andati oltre prima..


----------



## orchidea (13 Maggio 2011)

*Se l'amicizia è vera e profonda, perchè dovrebbe esserci rivalità solo perchè si è donne?[/QUOTE]*

Ho pochi amici, ma sono quelli su cui mi posso fidare, sono quelle persone che anche se non sento per mesi so che se ho bisogno ci sono, come loro sanno che ci sono pure io.
Sono donne, siam cresciuti insieme rivalità? Si perchè no! da ragazzine si... con il crescere invece maturando anche la rivalità è sparita....ed ora c'è un bene profondo.. vero!
in cui ci si dice ciò che non va ... o va.. se ci si offendo o ci si fa del male lo si dice, e smussiamo gli angoli o ci veniamo incontro...
Ecco ho visto che con gli uomini questo non succede...
Anzi.. pur di non perderti farebbero di tutto senza pensare ai tuoi sentimenti... questo naturalmente quando esiste un sentimento che va oltre il bene...


----------



## Illuso (13 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=429_QfAWfR0


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma conte...se lui ti piace non vorrai farti fermare da sciocchi pregiudizi per qualche annetto in più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lui sta crescendo alla mia scuola.
E non alla tua.
Diremo che lui va d'accordo con tradite stile Simy no?
Cioè un uomo giovane, vede in una che ha magari solo dieci anni più di lui...
un'anziana, non una donna eh?
Poi se questa gli dice...Potresti essere mio figlio...fugge a gambe levate eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Io ho solo un amico...
Lothar


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui sta crescendo alla mia scuola.
> E non alla tua.
> Diremo che lui va d'accordo con tradite stile Simy no?
> Cioè un uomo giovane, vede in una che ha magari solo dieci anni più di lui...
> ...


sai che non comprendo cosa c'entri tutto ciò?
se vuoi dire elegantemente che sono una donnina di mezz'età non ho certo problemi:mrgreen:
con i bei ragazzi giovani ci lavoro quasi quotidianamente e continuo a preferire il mio marito fascinoso .
..e poi perché kid non sarebbe libero di fuggire...ma da cosa:singleeye:?
cordiali saluti, nobile gentiluomo:mrgreen:




ps.a me buona, buona non lo dici
non è che mi compri con quel sistema demenziale del punteggio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

*due poesie di Vittorio Sereni dedicate al tema.*

Anni dopo

La splendida la delirante pioggia s'è quietata,

con le rade ci bacia ultime stille.

Ritornati all'aperto

amore m'è accanto e amicizia.

E quello, che fino a poco fa quasi implorava,

dall'abbuiato portico brusìo

romba alle spalle ora, rompe dal mio passato:

volti non mutati saranno, risaputi,

di vecchia aria in essi oggi rappresa.

Anche i nostri, fra quelli, di una volta?

Dunque ti prego non voltarti amore

e tu resta e difendici amicizia.

(Da Gli strumenti umani) 

Il grande amico



Un grande amico che sorga alto su me

E tutto porti me nella sua luce,

che largo rida ove io sorrida appena

e forte ami ove io accenni a invaghirmi...



Ma volano gli anni, e solo calmo è l'occhio che antivede

perdente al suo riapparire

lo scafo che passava primo al ponte.

Conosce i messaggeri della sorte,

può chiamarli per nome. E' il soldato presago.

Non pareva il mattino nato ad altro?

E l'ala dei tigli

e l'erta che improvvisa in verde ombrìa si smarriva

non portavano ad altro?

Ma in terra di colpo nemica al punto atteso

si arroventa la quota.

Come lo scolaro attardato

- né più dalla minaccia della porta

sbarrata fiori e ali lo divagano -

io lo seguo, sono nella sua ombra.

Un disincantato soldato.

Uno spaurito scolaro.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non comprendo cosa c'entri tutto ciò?
> se vuoi dire elegantemente che sono una donnina di mezz'età non ho certo problemi:mrgreen:
> con i bei ragazzi giovani ci lavoro quasi quotidianamente e continuo a preferire il mio marito fascinoso .
> ..e poi perché kid non sarebbe libero di fuggire...ma da cosa:singleeye:?
> ...


Diosanto...ma che permalosoide che sei...ma XD...sembri la me morosa in pension...XD...
L'altro ti dice Cara e non va ben, ti ho forse detto insulti e parolacce?
Ok...il 3d riguarda l'amicizia...tu non vuoi essere mia amica? Ok...
Bada a te allora...


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Infatti un amicizia dove c'è stata tanta attrazione complicità... e da parte dell'uomo un sentimento velato.. su cui la donna ha probabilmente sognato... ma che essendo stata innamorata ha sempre visto certi atteggiamenti e parole come un non dichiarato sentimento sottostante...
> *Per poi finire a dire.. no rimaniamo amici perchè con te donna sto troppo bene*... quando purtroppo si è andati oltre prima..


Lui dice così a te? Dopo che è successo? E' single?


----------



## Buscopann (14 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiii ma perché?miiiii
> ci sono tanti generi di donne e uomini.
> vabò....non è obbligatorio comprendere
> 
> ...


Credo che dipenda dal fatto che l'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna sottintende per certe persone una certa componente erotica, anche se inconscia. Ciò fa in modo che la si percepisca come più intensa.
Devo dire che anche per me vale stessa cosa. 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che dipenda dal fatto che l'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna sottintende per certe persone una certa componente erotica, anche se inconscia. Ciò fa in modo che la si percepisca come più intensa.
> Devo dire che anche per me vale stessa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


Mah, sai Busco, cosa capita secondo me?
Si esorcizza la componente erotica, attraverso mille stratagemmi.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah, sai Busco, cosa capita secondo me?
> Si esorcizza la componente erotica, attraverso mille stratagemmi.


In un certo senso è vero che quello che scrivi. 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In un certo senso è vero che quello che scrivi.
> 
> Buscopann


Lo so Busco...tutto quello che io scrivo, o faccio o dico...è sempre vero in un certo senso...lo so!


----------



## orchidea (16 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lui dice così a te? Dopo che è successo? E' single?


eh si dice questo.. anzi ha detto.... no vive separato.. ahahah che ridere dopo?? dopo l'ho mandato a fanculonia con un biglietto di sola andata.. dove lui ha cercato di tergiversare perchè aveva bisogno di un anima compagna con cui parlare andare al cinema leggere libri al lago... ecco senza effusioni però.....
Ed io donna purtroppo infatuata innamorata o forse solo con ormoni impellenti (non sono così ma ce le metto tutte)... non ci sono stata poichè in quelle ore con lui potrei benissimo passare altre ore con un altro lui magari solo a limonare e coccolarci


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> eh si dice questo.. anzi ha detto.... no vive separato.. ahahah che ridere dopo?? dopo l'ho mandato a fanculonia con un biglietto di sola andata.. dove lui ha cercato di tergiversare perchè aveva bisogno di un anima compagna con cui parlare andare al cinema leggere libri al lago... ecco senza effusioni però.....
> Ed io donna purtroppo infatuata innamorata o forse solo con ormoni impellenti (non sono così ma ce le metto tutte)... non ci sono stata poichè in quelle ore con lui potrei benissimo passare altre ore con un altro lui magari solo a limonare e coccolarci


Che ci siano problemi di altro tipo?


----------



## orchidea (19 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che ci siano problemi di altro tipo?


non saprei quali.. visto che mi ha fatto intendere fino a poco prima della sua decisione di rimanere amici che lui comunque provasse un verto sentimento... mah......


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> non saprei quali.. visto che mi ha fatto intendere fino a poco prima della sua decisione di rimanere amici che lui comunque provasse un verto sentimento... mah......


Problemi tipo la frequentazione con un'altra donna?


----------

